# DIY Tank combination?



## Kaikoura (Apr 1, 2007)

I have two 4 to 4.5 gallon tanks. Both are identical with a standard rectangle back to them, although they are also hexagonal. One has a non-removable lid, and the other has just the rim on it. Between the two of them, I could probably never start them as tanks and actually keep anything in them healthy. But a thought keeps getting stuck in my head to combine them together, somehow. Both are plastic tanks, not glass. (I don't think they are acrylic...)
Any suggestions or ideas? Do you think it could work, or should I simply not risk it and just leave them intact?


Edit:
I was given the idea to buy a Rubbermaid container and turn it into an indoor pond, sort of, by one of the members of the site. I do know for a fact that, if filled too significantly, the container may start to bow or break. I already have one set up for my turtle, although it is only half filled with water. This one is already showing signs of bending and bowing.
How could I pull off a DIY sort of frame for it? At least until I can afford an actual tank or two.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

drill small holes in the sides near the top, middle of the tub. then anchor a wire to it and secure....ie I----------I that will keep the sides from bowing out too much. Hope you can understand the illustration


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

you would need a glue to melt the plastics together effectively welding it.
personally not the smartest thing to do when for 10$ you can get a 10g from petsmart with no filters and stuff just straight tank.

and I have used rubbermaid bins for holding some goldfish as well, never really have a problem with it bowing out at 3/4 full.

you could possibly build yourself a little brace of wood to just having over the middle and support the side.

or do like BV77 said


----------

